
Ask HN: Finding a non-technical cofounder? - maxk42
I frequently see posts regarding joining a startup as a technical cofounder or searching for technical cofounders.  But I find myself in a different position: I have a product I want to sell, customers asking to purchase it from me, and the technical chops to handle the IT side quickly.  However, I know that if I attempt to bring my product to market alone I&#x27;m going to fuck it up.<p>So, HN: How do I find a NON-technical cofounder?  Does anyone have a success story?
======
adswine
I'm a non-technical co-founder and typically have had similar problems finding
a technical individual. I'd suggest firstly establishing some criteria for
what you want out of your co-founder and then poaching someone who isn't
currently an entrepreneur, but wants to make the jump. I'd be cautious about
the seasoned start up 'business guy' promising all kinds of connections; lots
of wolves out there. Look for someone who will grind.

------
argonaut
You don't just "find" a co-founder like you "find" an employee. Co-founding
relationships based on trying to find co-founders are hardly strong
relationships. Ideally you would meet a co-founder in the course of doing
various kinds of work.

------
kenjisano27
I think you will find one by just networking although you can also try to do
it by yourself is not that difficult

In the meanwhile try: Google Adwords keyword/display planner and facebook ad
planner to know how big your potential audience is and how much money you will
need to spend to acquire a customer via online.

I can help you since I have some free time now job hunting in Japan, If you
would like you can send me tweet @kenjisano

Please don't misunderstand this as a way for me to land a job I just want to
keep updated in my industry.

------
aashaykumar92
Definitely interested in learning more about the startup, but I agree with
others in that you should lay out some guidelines for what you expect/want out
of your co-founder. Feel free to ping me--aashayk@gmail.com

------
wasd
I would say Hacker News is a pretty good place. Why don't you tell us a bit
more about your start up?

